# TRUCKS



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

What the hell is that? NASCAR winter racer? I want one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

What are those inflatable attachments for? strange looking truck for sure.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe they're like snowshoes for the truck, giving a wider base?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Miracle At WalMart


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Not really a truck, but interesting concept.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Watch Youtube: Russian trucks at their best. I thought our roads were bad


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

this one is interesting but I hope I never need to see it live.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

YEP! I'ts mine 1951 REO F23


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*Christmas present for The BANKER*










*For the fan of Maximum Overdrive*










*For the Soccer Mom needing just a little more room!*









*
For those fighting the Snowstorms*










*Buck Rogers Gas Delivery*


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The arctic shots are cool - been running that way for a long time.

The LeTourneau Electric overland Train.
It was pitched to the army for building the Distant Early Warning radar sites where there were no roads.
Every trailer has its own diesel generator powering the wheels.






















The Army started testing the Overland Train in 1962, the same year Sikorsky introduced its large freight helicopters that rendered the land trains obsolete. The fates of the Tournatrain and the Sno-Buggy are uncertain.

The Sno-Freighter, however, sits abandoned with at least three of its trailers outside of Fairbanks, Alaska, as does the LCC-1, with just one of its trailers. - See more at: http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2009/11/19/54-wheel-drive-the-letourneau-electric-arctic-land-trains-that-put-australian-road-trains-to-shame/#sthash.nLiOho8L.dpuf


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Which way did they go?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*Anyone remember the 1976 CBS sci Fi show 'Ark II' *


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great collection of both weird and wonderful vehicles.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

57 Chevy Cameo


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Toe truck


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Seems legit…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The #71 duece and half brought back memories, I spent highschool summers loading one of these with
lumber and cement bags from railroad cars and hauling it up to the different lumber yards where I got to
unload it and stack it for resale. Still remember one day when I loaded too many cement bags on the
the back end and the front end got airborne going up over the curb into the lumberyard driveway. We
had taken the back axle out because the for extra tires cost too much, or so the boss said. Still recall how
he would come down and help me open the door of the cement rail car and then remember an appointment
that he had to keep, but he did always pay on time.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1919 Daimler DZ


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Way cool 1939 Dodge Airflow on display at The Henry Ford Museum


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> - Dan um Style


That is why you never get close to a stopped mixer on a hill. There WILL be a spill. No way to stop it ;-(


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

1935 Duisenberg Speedster SJ


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

They had the restoration on 'extreme RV' on the travel channel last night.

Said the 1939 technology brakes and steering, with a 17 ton bus, and the Dualie front wheels, made it steer like the titanic.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great forum topic, Dan : ) Really enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

La tortuga with extended traction, I think it was back in the 60's a couple of guys added a good winch 
and used one of these to go from the Mexican border to South America.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome finds : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1940 Ute


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Now that is a TRUCK!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe belongs in the "save on gas thread"...


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*This guy STOLE ALL YOUR ********************!!*


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Old Jesse Duke - - showing Bo and Luke how its really done…..


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

My first car.


----------

